# Scamp is 14 wks. 5 days and weighs only 1.9 lbs!



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

I brought him to the vet yesterday and he weighed in at 1 lb. 9 oz.! Now early last week he was 1 lb. 4 oz. so I am glad he is gaining. My point for this thread is he is SO SMALL! I saw both of his parents who weighed around 6 lbs.. The breeder told me that this litter was the mom's smallest with Scamp's brother being even smaller. 

Anyone have such a small baby at 14 weeks? I hope he keeps gaining weight. I just want him to have a happy and healthy life!!

I have been reading the other thread about a 4 month old weighing MUCH, MUCH more. What a difference in sizes. 

Thanks,
Worried Mommy Here


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't be too concerned if he's healthy. Some lines grow slower
than others. He might just be taking his time. The standard calls
for them to be between 4-7 lbs so he's not too far off considering he's
just a baby. Enjoy that little Scamp! :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

The Maltese standard calls for Maltese to be between 4 and 7 pounds with 4-6 preferred. I don't know anything about your breeder or her lines, so it is hard to comment on your Malt's size. Your breeder would be the best one to answer questions about your Malt's size. More than just the parents' weights plays into the future weight of the pups. As long as your vet says that your pup is healthy that is all that really matters.

I have a question for you though, Does Scamp weight 1.9 lbs= 1 lb 14.4 oz or actually 1 lb 9oz? I ask because your title says one thing and your post says another. 1.9 lbs is almost 2 lbs, which would be not as uncommon. As long as Scamp is healthy, then his weight isn't that important.

I know that we would all love to see some pics of Scamp!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Melissa and Brit please don't take this the wrong way. But the AKC Maltese Standard Calls for
Size 
Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.

I copied that directly from the AKC Site. OP here is a link to go and look at the standard......
http://www.akc.org/breeds/maltese/#pt3

And here is a link to help you to better understand what it means.....
http://www.dogworld.co.za/breed_focus/Malt...breed_focus.htm


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly was definitely under 2 lbs at that age. I'm not sure if Scamp is 1.9 lbs or 1lb 9 oz because of the discrepancy in your post but my Lilly was 1.6lbs at 12 weeks. She is now almost 4.5 lbs at 2 years old.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Melissa and Brit please don't take this the wrong way. But the AKC Maltese Standard Calls for
> Size
> Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.
> 
> ...



Yes, Becky, I wasn't quoting, just generalizing. 4-6 preferred but
who's counting. We all know pets can be in or out of that
range. My point was the pup isn't that far off from that range
considering it's so young.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=490270
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VEry good point indeed. I just wanted to make sure that you both knew that I was not trying to be a smart butt. Thank you for understanding. :wub:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

As long as he is steadily even if slowly gaining and growing and has no gastrointestinal problems like diarrhea or vomitting I am sure he will play catch up soon. Shiloh was quite tiny and now weighs 4 pounds two ounces. You will have a better idea about his size when he is 6-8 months old. Some grow slower than others. I have a 16 week old toy poodle who is just at 2 pounds and was about the same weight as yours when I got her. As long as he is lively and happy and eating what you give him with gusto I would not worry.


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

> The Maltese standard calls for Maltese to be between 4 and 7 pounds with 4-6 preferred. I don't know anything about your breeder or her lines, so it is hard to comment on your Malt's size. Your breeder would be the best one to answer questions about your Malt's size. More than just the parents' weights plays into the future weight of the pups. As long as your vet says that your pup is healthy that is all that really matters.
> 
> I have a question for you though, Does Scamp weight 1.9 lbs= 1 lb 14.4 oz or actually 1 lb 9oz? I ask because your title says one thing and your post says another. 1.9 lbs is almost 2 lbs, which would be not as uncommon. As long as Scamp is healthy, then his weight isn't that important.
> 
> I know that we would all love to see some pics of Scamp!!! :biggrin:[/B]



Oh, goodness! Where was my head this morning?  He is 1.9 lbs.

Thanks for pointing that out....I'm on the verge of getting a cold and it's affecting my brain :shocked: 

Thank you for the responses. I just wanted to make sure. My vet doesn't seem to be worried.....she just always comments on how tiny he is.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Our pup was small early on too...I don't recall exactly how much she weighed at 12 weeks, but it was right around 2lbs. Now she is three years old and weighs in at 4.4 lbs. She has been this weight since about 9 months of age. I agree that you shouldn't worry as long as the pup is doing well. Enjoy Scamp and I look forward to many photos!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Don't worry about it...Pacino was 1.9 pounds at 16 weeks and now at 2 and a half years old he is 7 pounds!! They seem to sprout up.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Grady was also a very small puppy. I was concerned and my vet told me that boy dogs tend to get the same weight as their fathers and girls the same as the mother. I am not sure how accurate that is but that is just what i was told. Gradys father was 3 and his mother 4.5. Grady reached 3 lbs about a month ago (he is not 8 months) and since then has been putting on very little weight. I am guessing he is at his most and probably wont gain anymore. He is quite small though.


----------

